# changing color betta?



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

i dont know is this a common know thing but my female betta is constantly changing colors in my tank, at one point she may be a light green type of color with horizontal stripes, and then later shes a very fine violet color with red fins, and sometimes its a little bit of both! are my eyes playing tricks on me or is this just a common thing and im stupid cause i just found it out


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

May be the angle that your looking at her from... I've never heard of anything that drastic though. I know when you look at my red/black betta from some angles he looks solid red.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

its probably the angle like kristain said.
mine appears diffrent colors depending on how i am looking at him


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

If she has horizontal stripes it means she is stressed out. You should try to find out why.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I know why you keep staring at her lol


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

im sure it not because of the angle since i see her from the same angles and she looks different, could it be due to the lighting though? like when the light is turned on or turned off?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Betta may have different colors from different angles. Light can also affect their colors. That's why bettas appear lighter in the morning and darker in the evening. IMO your betta looks fine! Nothing to worry!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

post us a picture


----------



## graybetta (Mar 6, 2006)

*Changing Female Betta*

It is not at all uncommon for bettas to change color according to mood. The horizontal stripes will certainly appear if your betta is stressed, but with females may just be a sign of a neutral emotion, especially in sub-adults. Often female color becomes more fixed with age. When your female is brightly colored, she is definitely feeling good--aggressive, sexually aroused, etc. If she is exposed to a male and likes what she sees, she will get very dark and even display vertical bands of lighter colors, that means she wants to spawn. Bettas also keep better color when kept in water of 80-82 degress.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yep my Ct Betta is in 78-80 and his colore is picking up again


----------

